# Sometimes you just get lucky



## DWinMadison (Nov 9, 2014)

This is the soap I made yesterday that I was expecting to be REALLY bad. What a pleasant surprise in a "modern art" sort of way.


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 9, 2014)

What is the scent?  It looks beachy to me...coconut and sand


----------



## boyago (Nov 9, 2014)

Why the pessimistic expectations?


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 9, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> What is the scent? It looks beachy to me...coconut and sand



That was my first thought as well. But as you can imagine from my name, it usually is. :razz:

That's a good looking soap Daryl


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice!  It reminds me of fresh cut grass.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 9, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> What is the scent?  It looks beachy to me...coconut and sand



Bay Rum.  I was pessimistic because I used two new natural colorants, goldenseal and alfalfa, plus a new, thicker hanger that I bent yesterday. That's a lot of new things at one time. When I poured it into the mold it layered ok, but when I swirled it, it looked like all the layers were blending into a dirty-diaper soup. I couldn't do much with the top because I ran short of white soap, so I kept pulling the goldenseal layer to the top every time I put a spoon in it.


----------



## AMyers (Nov 9, 2014)

Love that dark green and it's contrast!


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2014)

That is just gorgeous!  That would be excellent with the church logo stamped into it.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 9, 2014)

Susie said:


> That is just gorgeous!  That would be excellent with the church logo stamped into it.



That's a good idea. Will try a bar with the stamp when it stiffens up a bit.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 9, 2014)

Susie said:


> That is just gorgeous!  That would be excellent with the church logo stamped into it.



Tried it. Not sure if it will photograph well, but it looks really good with the logo stamp. Thanks for the Idea!


----------



## newbie (Nov 9, 2014)

Try a picture again at a different angle, so the light is bouncing off the soap. I can't see your logo and I want to!


----------



## Jstar (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice one! I love happy accidents


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 10, 2014)

I looks great!  Unfortunately, it's hard to see the stamp on your soap.   Is it the design disguising the stamp or the lighting?


----------



## Susie (Nov 10, 2014)

The pattern of the swirl looked like you had done it on purpose to look like the logo, so it was not a big leap.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, I will say my first hanger/butterfly swirl was crummy. I used a thin wire hanger. Then I read some put a straw onto it to thinken it. I unraveled it, cut a straw to fit, slid it down, and rebent it. My second attempt was "better" in that it swirled thicker and nicer. My technique is awful, however. The hanger is _not_ my friend lol. So point, thicker produces better swirls than thin, I've found. So good call on the thicker one!

It looks really looks wonderful!!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 10, 2014)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> I looks great!  Unfortunately, it's hard to see the stamp on your soap.   Is it the design disguising the stamp or the lighting?



A little of both. It shows up quite nicely in room lighting where there is natural shadowing. Will try another photo before I leave for work.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 10, 2014)

AMyers said:


> Love that dark green and it's contrast!



The dark green blob/glob/whatever is alfalfa. I received it as an add-on to an order as a customer reward from WSP with no idea what to do with it. The khaki color is from goldenseal powder.  Not sure if they will fade like a lot of natural colorants, but I feel like a regular republican hippie. Peace man!


----------



## Twiggy (Nov 13, 2014)

That green bit in a middle looks just like emerald! Well done!


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 13, 2014)

They are lovely!


----------



## Sagebrush (Nov 13, 2014)

Lovely swirl...gorgeous!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks again...for the record, when performing a hanger swirl, I don't recommend plunging down into the middle of your mold no matter how much you want to. Slide down the side, then along the bottom and swirl up toward the middle. That's the only thing I wish I'd done differently. Oh, and WSP's bay rum smells GREAT. It has filled the entire house with a clean barber shop smell.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 28, 2014)

So, this post started with my "happy mistake" from a few weeks ago. I tried it today, and I have to say, if you haven't tried goldenseal in soap, it's great. The color has held beautifully.  No bleed and the powder makes it just slightly exfoliating. The WSP bay rum has help up nicely, and although it is reminiscent of an vintage barber shop, I think several of the ladies might like it too. I added some lemongrass to lighten it up. I showered about an hour ago, and it is lingering slightly on my skin.


----------

